# Any money in IT?



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Talking over 6 figures at least.

Not my profession, just wondering.

Have always loved computers.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Not reallly. The problem with IT jobs is there are too many applicants for not enough jobs, where as a few years ago it was a reversal.

A top doller Systems job 'outside' the city would have been commanding Â£125,000pa 12 months ago, nowadays i have seem them lucky to hit over Â£75,000pa


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Talking over 6 figures at least.


Over Â£999,999 ?

You must be having a bubble!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Talking over 6 figures at least.
> 
> Not my profession, just wondering.
> 
> Have always loved computers.


Depends on high up you work. Carly Fiorina (CEO of HP) takes home a salary of $1m a year and got a $3m bonus this year as well. The rest of us make do with significantly less - certainly nowhere near 6 figures. :-[


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

> Over Â£999,999 ?
> 
> You must be having a bubble!! Â


 :-*

OK, when I said over 6 figures, I meant Â£100,000+

Anyway - just a question. Nothing sinister behind it!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Yes you can if you can specialise in someting like CRM or SAP and go contracting instead of getting a permie job. Ive been very lucky and been doing this for 6 years now and had no problems finding a job or getting top dollar for it. ALthough if i was to look right now then its very hard ...so i plan to hold onto my current contract for as long as i can....if you are good and get a good rep then anything between 80-110 is achievable but only with experience.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

IT Sales might be the answer for you Giles.... ;D

Clive


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Hey!

Not looking to get into IT - far from it! Not my line of work at all.

Just interested in what you guys got up to, seeing as there a loads of you in IT on here.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

God, I didn't know there was that much money in the world let alone to earn in a year, can I have a job like that please? I'm sure I could do it because if our computers breakdown at work I just trash it and they get me a new one, seems pretty simple to me. ;D

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Graham,

sssshhhhhhhh or you'll give the game away!! :-X

;D


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Clived, examples please. 

Troy


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Hmm contracting is the only way to make 6 figures if you're not a high-up.

Market is dismal at the moment though, although touch wood I have always managed to stay in work thus far. Rates are depressed though (not as much as the thousands of out-of-work contractors  ) so at the moment you'd do very well to hit Â£100k.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> God, I didn't know there was that much money in the world let alone to earn in a year, can I have a job like that please? I'm sure I could do it because if our computers breakdown at work I just trash it and they get me a new one, seems pretty simple to me. ;D
> 
> Graham


Please keep up the good work Graham - but if you could shift your attention to trashing PCs rather than just Macs, then it would do our desktop refresh business good 

There are plenty of people making six figure salaries in the IT sales environment - but these are mainly in the specialist vertical solution or business critical computing areas, or flogging outsourcing and managed services.

There are even more folk in the Â£75k-Â£95k brackets although redundancy do to poor performance (individual or business) is definately on the increase.

High money = high risk. Easy come, easy go.


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

18 months ago I was having to pay Â£500+ per day for a contractor - and good ones were hard to find. Now (because I don't need one), they're calling me asking for Â£200/day.

Peaks and troughs. As soon as I need one, it'll be Â£500/day again.

The ones that are good are still in work albeit at a lower rate, the ones that jumped on the band wagon when the money was good are fairing less well.

Sam


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Giles I think you were being nosey  and curious


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

> Giles I think you were being nosey Â  and curious Â


and?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Interesting thread, and nicely asked by Giles (ie everyone hates the "how much do you earn?" questions, but are generally interested in the rough sort of levels people earn.)

I recall in the mid 90s getting faxes detailing contractors charge out rates and being absolutely staggered. In fact, I know this inspired some friends to retrain and switch to the IT side of the business.

Whilst the IT market is depressed right now, it's certainly not alone. In fact, visit any Starbucks in the City, or in the London suburbs, and the redundant bankers all stand out a mile, clutching their FT whilst speaking on their mobile. [And yes, in case you're wondering, I'm one of them!]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

and...so what!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

A six figure salary is easy if you include the pence .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hey Raven...are you one of the guys who used to get 6 figure bonus for Christmas then? :


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Hey Raven...are you one of the guys who used to get 6 figure bonus for Christmas then? :


Nope - if I was, I'd be driving that 911.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

The 6 figures is still achievable today - I have been doing same role pretty much for 11 or 12 years now and I guess some experience counts, but in saying that I have been forced to take paycuts 3 times in the last 12 months, I cant say too much though as there are some people I work with viewing this and would hate for any phone calls............


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

why?


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Why what?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> Clived, examples please.
> 
> Troy


Account directors for large SIs, big-ticket outsourcing sales. corporate PC and server sales (although I think it's harder to make big money there these days), plain old enterprise-software sales, Alliance Management... 

Clive


----------

